# Anyone interested in a hunt this weekend?



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

Once again, I waswondering if anyone may be interested in sharing a hunt in NoDak this weekend for SOB's!!! :sniper: :lol: I hear it's supposed to rain but I just NEED to see them landing feet out one more time this year, you guys understand!!! It's like I'm :evil: possessed!

Anyways, I have maybe 300 decoys ready to go and a pair of Finishers, no e-calls. Let me know if anyone needs a hand stting out decs.

Thanks


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah, 
I am planning going out thisn weekend for the first time ever. I go to school in grand Forks and plan on heading out west maybe toward DL area or farther. Got about 70 or 80 hang made windsocks with silouetes type fo deal. Well see how it goes. Just want to see some birds. Dont know what I am going to do with them. Anyone got any good ideas for freezing them without a freezer?..haha..

Curt


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

#1 like you I'd like to go one more time tospank a few more!!I don't know if I'll be able to as were closing on our house,but w/a little luck I'll be able to.Have to call my eyes-in-the-sky out there and see where they are at before I go.I've got 250 silos'24shells,100 or so rags and a so-so e-caller.Might be able to put something together,as always have a wife to contend with!!! Seems like the three guys on this thread otta get together and slap the sh3t out of 'em.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey,
Yeah, I would eb up for teaming up soemtime. Not this weekend but sometime. Going out hunting with my friend. Anyone have an ideas for cleaning the birds?

Curt


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

I rip the chest feathers off and just breasts them out, throuw the meat in a ziplock bag and throw it in the cooler. Stays cold for 5 days or so witha good cooler and lots of ice.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah, true true. I may have to purchase a cooler. We got lots of free ice here at the dorms so I should be good, Just got to get into the birds. Hoepfully there will be some over by Devils Lake area this weekend. OR possible an hr west from fargo or so. Well see....?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You wont see anything an hour west of Fargo. They have all pushed out.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I wonder if we are gonna find anything this weekend. I'm getting a little nervous with this weather. Oh well there is alot of other stuff I should be doing.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Just drive until you find some.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah,
I sure hope I find some. Would you say go more west of GF or Fargo? I am kinda worried....

Curt


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would nt get your hopes up, cause there are not many around.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

Sounds like it's gonna be a complete bust if I don't find a local who knows what the hell the birds are doing. Oh well, just goes to show that I'm a NR!!! 8)


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

HAHA YEAH!!

WELL SEE!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

I just wanna decoy another flock or two and unload my gun at a good target. Since I'm getting a new Xtrema, I need to use the Super X2 one more time.


----------

